# Curtain sliders/hooks for N+B Arto (2003)



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Can anyone provide a source supplier for the curtain sliders and hooks for an N+B Arto (2003)?

Are they possibly compatible with other MH/Caravans and easily obtainable?

We are in UK for 2-3 weeks in July and are travelling from Kent to Wye/Severn valleys, so any stockist roughly on that route would be useful.

Geoff


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

A picture would help Geoff.

Terry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

yes need a picky please.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Readily available in any caravan/ motorhome shop that I've been in here and in France - just take in your current ones to compare. Available on E Bay as well of course, under Hymer curtain hooks.

PS - don't forget to get end stops , which is what I was looking for at the time.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Gretchibald said:


> Readily available in any caravan/ motorhome shop that I've been in here and in France - just take in your current ones to compare. Available on E Bay as well of course, under Hymer curtain hooks.
> 
> PS - don't forget to get end stops , which is what I was looking for at the time.


Alan thanks - you are the man! with the same 'van:grin2:

Geoff


----------

